# Welche Grafikkarte: GF6800 oder GF6800LE?



## digiTAL (15. Mai 2005)

*Hey Di Ho,*

ich habe mich mal im Internet umgesehen und bin auf 2 Grafikkarten bei Alternate gestossen. Zum ersten die GF6800 und die zweite ne GF6800LE.

Bei der GF6800 wundert mich der Preis mit 174€, die anderen liegen bei ca ab 250€. Wurde hier was gesparrt oder ist es doch lohnenswert die sich zu holen.

Die GF6800LE kostet 179€ hat nur 8 Pipelines im Gegensatz zu den 12 der GF6800. Aber diese kann man ja per RivaTuner freischalten, wie ich das mitbekommen habe. 


Welche der beiden der Grafikkarten ist besser?


----------

